# brussel sprouts



## patg (Oct 15, 2014)

Anyone ever smoked brussel sprouts?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2014)

Yes I have and they are delicious!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/153699/national-finals-and-smoked-chicken

The secret is to nuke those suckers for three to four mins on high then oil and spice them, then on the smoker.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 15, 2014)

Yep I throw them in when I do smoker roasted veggies! Yumm!


----------



## driedstick (Oct 15, 2014)

sprouts and smoked spuds OH YA!!!! Let us know how they turn out for you 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## patg (Oct 15, 2014)

Any recipes?


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2014)

Try to assemble like sized heads, clean heads, nuke heads, in a pan with hot sprouts add butter, salt and pepper (or how ever you like your cabbage spiced, Caraway?) Make kabobs, add to smoker the last 20 or 30 mins. Add a little smoke to finish.

I had thought of cleaning and cubing some apples and alternating with the brussel sprouts. maybe some balsamic vinegar.....  Course the apples will need the nukeage also.

Maybe wrap 'em in bacon, or use chunks of candian side bacon. Alternate bacon, apples, sprouts...... only problem is its sounding to sound like fancy party food.

There is a million things .... just let your mind go wild! Or just eat the smoked sprouts!


----------



## mdboatbum (Oct 15, 2014)

I've just tossed them on the smoker with less than stellar results. They weren't bad but weren't great. Have since discovered a 5 minute steam or a 2 minute Blanche before the smoker helps a lot.


----------



## patg (Oct 15, 2014)

That does sound awesome foam.  How long in nuker?  Sorry never even cooked them in a pan, but I love eating them.  Garlic and bacon and almost burnt so they are good and crisp yet soft inside ...alright now I am drooling


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 15, 2014)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170968/peachy-bird-and-cider-bacon-braises-sprouts#post_1250233

Here's how I did mine tonight.

If you look in the veggie forum I know I've posted my smoker roasted veggies.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 15, 2014)

Here ya go:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/142338/smoker-roasted-veggies#post_1012632


----------



## foamheart (Oct 15, 2014)

PatG said:


> That does sound awesome foam. How long in nuker? Sorry never even cooked them in a pan, but I love eating them. Garlic and bacon and almost burnt so they are good and crisp yet soft inside ...alright now I am drooling


These are ideas, not recipes. Different sizes brussel sprouts, the same with the apple chunks, its not math with exacts. I would use maybe 3 to 4 on the sprouts. Try a couple and see how they work. I think maybe 1 min, maybe 1 1/2 mins maybe on the apple? You'll just have to try a couple and see. There are always too many variables in cooking, try one or two and decide for yourself. But remember not too mushie you'll still want some smokem time.


----------



## dave17a (Jan 15, 2015)

Foamheart how, do you grow them down there? I have and cared less. Other half love's them. They are warm weather?  Not much luck growing, just for other half and maybe didn't care. Much more love for them know


----------



## foamheart (Jan 16, 2015)

They are a fall garden planting here. But you must realize we hardly ever freeze till jan or feb and then it causes a major problem couse most folks don't even insulate their pipes and most are above ground. We get a really bad week long freeze about once every 15 to 25 years.

Sprouts are like cabbage, they last well. Listen you can try Sam's, They have bags of 'em year round. Thats it, get a bag of sprouts, a bag of honey crisp apples, oh, and a bag of wooden skewers. Then just experiment, tell your bride its for her that you keep smoking. Sounds like a win/win to me.

Try balsamic, maple syrup, bacon, caraway seeds.... thats four smokes without even getting fancy.


----------

